# Okay - Trolling for Idiots



## chardoncrestliner (Dec 19, 2012)

There is so much information on here and I'm totally confused, because I'm used to fishing perch which basically something any idiot (like me) can do.

So, I got the dipseys, the jet divers, the planer boards, the precision trolling book, the spoonbender application, etc, etc, etc.

Rule of thumb, from the rod to the device (skipping the planer board), what kind of swivel do you attach, and then what kind of leader to you attach after the device to the lure and what kind of swivel there?

I'm only proficient with a palomar knot.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

chardoncrestliner,
To avoid line twist, put a ball bearing swivel on for harnesses or leaders that you are going to put a spoon on. For reef runners or other stick baits put a Duolock Snap at the end of your line.
You have the right knot though.

Ron


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

My preference is a Sampo ball bearing swivel as the main line terminal and 4-6 foot fluorocarbon leaders with snap locks on either end.
The Palomar will do the job for all the above.


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Trolling for Idiots....sounds like my buddy and I when we started trolling a few years ago. We were using Dipsey Divers and every time I thought we had a fish on, I would be cranking the heck out of the reel and it felt like I had a monster. I would yell at my buddy "Get the net" and when I finally reeled it in, I found that the Dipsey hadn't tripped. Finally figured how to adjust them and we were good to go. We used ball bearing snap swivels for spoons and harnesses, but I guess a lot of guys do it differently. I haven't been out in about 3 years, but I bought
a boat in October, so I will sort of be re-learning everything again. 
I got this information from two great fishermen on this site in regards to what they use. Blue Dolphin uses Spro 50 barrel swivel on his harnesses. On his Dipsey leader he has a 30lb berkley ball bearing snap swivel on one end and a number 2 cross lock snap on the other. He said to make sure everything is black.
Workdog puts a snubber on his dipsey and attaches a #2 eagle claw duolock snap to it. He attaches his harness(with a micro swivel) to the snap at the end of the snubber. For spoons, he makes up leaders with a small ball bearing swivel which attaches to the snubber snap, then puts a #2 duolock snap on the other end of the leader for the spoon.
Hope this helps. Don't be afraid to ask questions....most of these guys on the site are really helpful. I need all the help I can get, trust me. Good luck to you this year.

Moondog


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

Moondog says use the snap only end of the leader for harnesses and spoons, while buckeye ron says use the snapswivel end. I know to use the snap only end for stick baits, but now I'm cornfused on what to use with harnesses and spoons?


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

I was just relaying info that I got from others. I am still confused myself. Like I said, when I first started trolling, we put snap swivels on everything and seemed to do OK. But, a lot of guys on this site are damn near professional fisherman and I guess I will try to go by what they do. Might help me to catch a few more fish.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

seahawk,

"We used ball bearing snap swivels for spoons and harnesses" This is from moondog5814 first post. Except he put in the word snap.

It is no different than my post.
Ball bearing swivel attaches to the main line which will help in line twisting on any harness or leader for your spoon presentation.
Just suggestions, doesnt mean you have to do it.
But I agree with Gary's suggestion of black, I went to the same seminar a few years back.

Ron


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

so swivels for spoons and cranks, snaps for stick baits. got it! i make up 5 foot leaders with a snap on one end and ball bearing snap swivel on the other. i catch a few, but you are right, these guys are pros.


----------

